# Anyone use a closet to hatch ooths?



## Rick (Nov 7, 2007)

This time of year my mantid room is 75 during the day and about 70 at night. It doesn't affect mantids much but makes the ooths take longer to hatch. I have a small closet that houses the water heater. It is warm in there. I was thinking of keeping the ooths in there until they hatch. I don't think it being dark will make a difference. Thoughts?


----------



## Malnra (Nov 7, 2007)

I dont see how darkness would make a difference, unless there was a chance of mold forming. Maybe at night put them there and in the day on a window ledge in a glass jar ? glass keeps the heat in like a car in the summer.

However, this is only my gut reaction and may not be correct.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 7, 2007)

NO they don't need light, and it is a perfect place for them, remember to mist them every day with warm water!


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2007)

hibiscusmile said:


> NO they don't need light, and it is a perfect place for them, remember to mist them every day with warm water!


I never really thought light would be an issue but brought it up anyway. I am going to try keeping them in there. With the light on it is at 85, perfect.


----------



## joossa (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't know... I have never read anything regarding photoperiod and hatching. Keep in mind that ooths do get light in the wild, though.

If you decide to go without light, make sure to report your results here.


----------



## Hypoponera (Nov 7, 2007)

You can turn the light on in the morning and off at night. Maybe even invest in a timer. That would eliminate the photoperiod problem. Set it to 12 hours light and 12 hours of darkness.


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2007)

Hypoponera said:


> You can turn the light on in the morning and off at night. Maybe even invest in a timer. That would eliminate the photoperiod problem. Set it to 12 hours light and 12 hours of darkness.


I am going to do that but only because the light raises the temp a few degrees.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 7, 2007)

Yea but in really heavily grassed area, some like the Regilosia lays in ankle height grass, which is a lot of times has the light smothered out, but I agree it could have something to do with it.


----------



## Hypoponera (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't recall ever reading that light was proven to be important for hatching. But I have read that photoperiod is important for female egg laying!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2007)

I kept ALL the ooths I got in my closet and ALL hatched. However darkness gives a chance for mold to develop faster. Make sure the container its in is super ventilated.

We did an experiment in 8th grade where we hypothesized that light effects fungal growth. 2 jars were kept in the darkest area(my closet) and 2 were kept out in the living room. I placed lids on each jar, not snapped air tight but just dropped it over the jar. We had to spray the dirt once everyday and the jars in my closet developed mold dramatically quicker than the ones in the living room.


----------

